# Another new folder



## sharpeblades (Dec 4, 2016)

Another folder off the bench today,tiger stripe maple handles with carbon fiber bolsters,Titatium liner,cpm-154 stainless blade


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 5, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## sharpeblades (Dec 19, 2016)

Dennis thank you


----------

